

You are not our product (Apple) - plg
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/15/tim-cook-on-privacy/

======
orionblastar
I seem to recall a story about a man who got arrested because she asked Siri
how to hide a dead body.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/murder-suspect-asks-siri-
wher...](http://www.businessinsider.com/murder-suspect-asks-siri-where-to-
hide-dead-body-2014-8)

Somehow the Police were notified that this man asked Siri how to hide a dead
body. I'd say that Apple does collect some sort of data on the user. The gives
it to the police in case of crimes.

NSA Backdoors?

[https://prism-break.org/en/categories/os-x/](https://prism-
break.org/en/categories/os-x/) Apple, Google, and Microsoft are allegedly a
part of PRISM. Their proprietary operating systems cannot be trusted to
safeguard your personal information from the NSA. We have two free
alternatives: GNU/Linux and BSD.

[https://prism-break.org/en/categories/ios/](https://prism-
break.org/en/categories/ios/) iOS and WP are proprietary operating systems
whose source code are not available for auditing by third parties. You should
entrust neither your communications nor your data to a black box device.

That is open for debate.

~~~
DerekL
That Business Insider post about the Pedro Bravo case is false. It was widely
reported that Bravo asked Siri "I need to hide a dead body". But actually, he
just had a screen shot of Siri. It was in the cache of the Facebook app on his
iPhone.

Here's the story that BI refers to: [http://www.independent.co.uk/life-
style/gadgets-and-tech/flo...](http://www.independent.co.uk/life-
style/gadgets-and-tech/florida-man-accused-of-killing-his-roommate-asked-siri-
where-to-hide-the-body-9665437.html) The Independent eventually corrected
their story, but Business Inside didn't bother to.

Here's some other stories:

Media mistake goes viral: Pedro Bravo did not use Siri to search for spots to
hide a body
[http://www.gainesville.com/article/20140813/ARTICLES/1408197...](http://www.gainesville.com/article/20140813/ARTICLES/140819792?tc=ar)

No, Pedro Bravo Didn’t Ask Siri Where to Stash His Roommate’s Body
[http://www.wuft.org/news/2014/08/13/no-pedro-bravo-didnt-
ask...](http://www.wuft.org/news/2014/08/13/no-pedro-bravo-didnt-ask-siri-
where-to-stash-his-roomates-body/)

Murder accused DIDN'T ask Siri 'how to hide my roommate'
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/08/14/siri_how_can_i_dispo...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/08/14/siri_how_can_i_dispose_of_a_corpse/)

